# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Bridge [Mercendes Del Mar, Blue Bridge, Ionian Bridge, Bass Trader]

## despo

Εχουν συμπληρωθεί περίπου πεντέμισυ χρόνια, απο τότε που το 'Blue Bridge' πουλήθηκε στην Ισπανική Iscomar, και φαίνεται οτι το πλοίο πρόκειται να επιστρέψει στην ίδια γραμμή που ήταν (Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Μπρίντιζι) οχι βέβαια για λογαριασμό της Μπλου Σταρ, αλλά για άλλη Ελληνική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Εχουν συμπληρωθεί περίπου πεντέμισυ χρόνια, απο τότε που το 'Blue Bridge' πουλήθηκε στην Ισπανική Iscomar, και φαίνεται οτι το πλοίο πρόκειται να επιστρέψει στην ίδια γραμμή που ήταν (Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Μπρίντιζι) οχι βέβαια για λογαριασμό της Μπλου Σταρ, αλλά για άλλη Ελληνική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία.


Τι είπες τώρα?μακάρι να γίνει!! :Very Happy: συμπάθεια μεγάλη αυτο το πλοίο!!

----------


## despo

Μια και απ'ο,τι φαίνεται έκλεισε η συμφωνία, να πώ λοιπόν τωρα οτι πρόκειται για την European Seaways του Αρκουμάνη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση  :Very Happy: 

Ορίστε και το σχετικό link:

http://paulmasonthamesshipping.webs....ort27thdec.htm

*MERCEDES DEL MAR  ESP  1976    4050 (RORO) SOLD AT AUCTION PRIVATE TERMS EUROPEAN SEAWAYS, GREECE*

----------


## Apostolos

Ας συμπληρώσουμε ότι η τιμή του ήταν γύρω στο 1 μύριο ευρά. Ας μας πληροφορήσει κάποιος αν το πλοίο πληρεί την συνθήκη Στοκχόλμης

----------


## sea_serenade

Αυτό κι αν είναι ΤΟ νέο...... ¶ντε, με το καλό να το ξαναδούμε το BLUE BRIDGE στην Αδριατική. Μόνο που δεν μπορώ να το φανταστώ με τα σινιάλα της European Seaways. Αλλά θα μου πείτε "κοντός ψαλμός....."!!!!

----------


## nippon

Καλως να μας ερθει!! Νομιζω οτι ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ο Κ. Αρκουμανης παιρνει ενα μεγαλυτερο φερρυ.
 Κι ενα που ειναι of topic....Αληθευει οτι η ISCOMAR αντιμετωπιζει οικονομικα προβληματα?

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι πουλιέται και το Silecia... Ίσως να σημαίνει κάτι αυτό...

----------


## Apostolos

Το Silecia ήταν ναυλωμένο απο την Iscomar
Απλά αντιμετωπίζει τον έντονο ανταγωνισμό απο την παντοδύναμη Acciona...

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που εγώ καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι γενικότερα η κρίση στην ακτοπλοϊα δεν είναι Ελληνικό προνόμοιο. Προβλήματα υπάρχουν και αλλού αφού ο τουρισμός μειώνεται.....

----------


## sea_serenade

> *Το πλοίο πηγαίνοντας να μπεί στον δίαυλο της Ηγουμενίτσας την Τετάρτη το βράδυ 15 Σεπτεμβρίου!
> Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Νικόλας,Ιθακη,Appia_1978,
> sea_serenade,captain,ελμεψη,mike_rodos,TSS APOLLON,Captain_Nionios!*


Εξ αιτίας του κόκκινου χρώματος στις τσιμινιέρες του παρουσιάζει μια ιδιαιτερότητα κατα τη νύχτα. Ωραίες φωτο vinman, thanks!!!!!

----------


## GIIANNHS

με 14 μιλια ταχυτητα παει για μπαρι αυτη την ωρα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Blue Bridge...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Blue Ferries_
_Blue Bridge.jpg_
Blue Bridge._.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Bridge στο Μπάρι με όχι και τον καταλληλότερο καιρό για φωτογραφίες λόγω βροχής και μουντής ατμόσφαιρας



P1420703.jpg P1420714.jpg 

P1420937.jpg


 To διπλανό του είναι το AF Marina της ΑF adria ferries

----------


## MYTILENE

Δουλεύει το βαποράκι αυτό ή είναι και αυτό παροπλισμένο εκεί?

----------


## sylver23

Ναι , κάνει τη γραμμή Μπάρι - Δυρράχιο (Αλβανία) 
Διαχειριστής από ότι βλέπω είναι ο Βεντούρης;

----------


## Ilias 92

> To διπλανό του είναι το AF Marina της ΑF adria ferries


Το πρώην Toscana της Tirrenia που το προόριζαν για κόψιμο όπως έλεγαν τότε οι ανάδοχοι της εταιρίας αλλά τελικά την γλύτωσε. Ήταν και μικρό σε ηλικία του 94 αν θυμάμαι καλά για αυτό, πρέπει να μπηκε στην γραμμη του τωρα κοντα στα χριστουγεννα. 

Το Μπριτζ από την άλλη είναι και αυτό ένα από τα δεκάδες ελληνικά που φιγουράρουν στα μπροκεράδικα ανά το διαδίκτυο. Αν θυμάμαι καλά διάβασα ότι έχει 50 τόνους το 24ωρο κατανάλωση που νομιζω οτι είναι πολλοί για το μέγεθος του.

----------


## sylver23

To Blue Bridge παρέα με το Πηνελόπη και το King Minos

----------


## MYTILENE

Για που το έβαλε το βαποράκι???

----------


## ιθακη

Μήπως κατά Ρόδο μεριά??
Ελπίζω όχι για Ινδία πάντως.....

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Μήπως κατά Ρόδο μεριά??
> Ελπίζω όχι για Ινδία πάντως.....


Μηπως παει προς κανενα Iskenderun?

----------


## Ilias 92

Πολύ πιθανό.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Πολύ πιθανό.


μεσα επεσα...

*Προορισμός: ISKEDERUN
ETA: 2013-06-03 09:00 (UTC)*

----------


## Ergis

την τιμητικη της εχει η γραμμη αυτη τελικα...Λετε να επιστρεψει κανενα πισω; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cpt. mimis

Για κανένα Μπαγκλαντές το κόβω να πηγαίνει. Παρά-κατέβηκε κάτω...

----------


## pantelis2009

Mε τα παλαιά του χρώματα και πρίν ακόμη γραφτεί το όνομα του. Το BRIDGE στις 29-03-2010 μόλις έχει μπεί στη μεγάλη Περάματος.
Ας ελπίσουμε να το ξανα δούμε.

BRIDGE 01 29-03-2010.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Έχουμε κάποιο νεότερο? Ταξιδεύει τώρα?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Ionian Bridge    της Strintzis Lines στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1998 

_Ionian Bridge Piraeus 1998.jpg

----------


## despo

Σπάνια φωτογραφία να είναι το πλοίο στον Πειραιά. Εγω το θυμάμαι μόλις είχε αγοραστεί απο τον Αρκουμάνη, που είχε πάλι επισκεφτεί το λιμάνι στην πρώτη του άφιξη απο την Ισπανία με τα χρώματα -ακόμα- της Iscomar. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Απόλλων !

----------


## Appia_1978

Απλά καταπληκτική  :Smile: 

Μήπως θυμάσαι τι έκανε στον Πειραιά;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Μαρκο για την ετησια συντηρηση _

----------


## pantelis2009

Το BRIDGE όταν στις 10-06-2011 ήταν στην Κυνόσουρα.

BRIDGE 22 10-06-2011.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

> _Φιλε Μαρκο για την ετησια συντηρηση_


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ΝΟΝΤΑΣ

DSCN0235.jpgDSCN0240.jpgDSCN0241.jpg

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> μεσα επεσα...
> 
> *Προορισμός: ISKEDERUN
> ETA: 2013-06-03 09:00 (UTC)*


Τελικά μάθαμε το σκεπτικό του (περίεργου) ταξιδιού του ή και τον προορισμό του; Το AIS το δείχνει μέρες τώρα κάτω από το κανάλι στο Port Taofik του Σουέζ (μάλιστα το αναφέρει και σαν προορισμό γραμμένο "Tawfiq").... Εκεί μέσω δορυφόρου φαίνονται δεξαμενές αλλά να πέρασε το κανάλι για να κάνει δεξαμενή ακούγεται περίεργο έως κουφό... Καμιά ναύλωση ή τελευταίες τυπικές ετοιμασίες για "αξιοποίηση" (όπως είναι η μοδάτη ορολογία πλέον :Sour: ) των πρώτων υλών του; (αν και θα χε ακουστεί αν ίσχυε)....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> DSCN0235.jpgDSCN0240.jpgDSCN0241.jpg



_Ο Καπταιν και το πληρωμα με τις νιτσεραδες επι το εργον!!! Ομορφες     φωτογραφιες!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε ΝΟΝΤΑΣ!!!_

----------


## cpt. mimis

Έχουμε κανένα νεότερο από το πλοίο?

----------


## giapis

απο το συστημα φαινετε οτι ειναι ιταλια αλβανια απο 01.07.2013... αλλα εχει να κανει κ δεξαμενισμο μεχρι τελος ιουνιου

----------


## juanito

> απο το συστημα φαινετε οτι ειναι ιταλια αλβανια απο 01.07.2013... αλλα εχει να κανει κ δεξαμενισμο μεχρι τελος ιουνιου


... για την ωρα ειναι ακομα μεταξυ Σουεζ και Ντουμπα ...  :Pride:

----------


## cpt. mimis

Τί έκανε τόσο καιρό κάτω?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο δεξαμενίζεται αυτές τις ημέρες στο ναυπηγείο Bijela-Boka Bay στο Μαυροβούνιο.

ShipSpotting.com

© Godra

----------


## cpt. mimis

¶λλο ένα αξιόλογο και λειτουργικό πλοίο. Ακούραστος εργάτης της Ανδριατικής.

----------


## Cpt.G

Σε λιγες ωρες Ηγουμενιτσα το Bridge!!!!

----------


## despo

Απ΄ό,τι μαθαίνω στη γραμμή Μπάρι/Κέρκυρα/Ηγουμενίτσα που εξυπηρετεί προσωρινά, το σύνολο του πληρώματος Ελληνικής προέλευσης δεν υπερβαίνει τους 7 (εφτά) ! Οσο δε για τους υπόλοιπους είναι πολυεθνικοί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά το δεξαμενισμό στο Μαυροβούνιο που μας έδειξε ο φίλος Γιώργος πιο πάνω, ας το δόμε όταν πριν 3 χρόνια είχε δεξαμενιστή στη μεγάλη του Περάματος. 

BRIDGE 06 02-07-2011.jpg

----------


## dum

Τωρα ειναι στο λιμανι της Ζακυνθου.

----------


## avvachrist

Ύστερα από αρκετά χρόνια το βαπόρι θα δεξαμενιστεί στο Πέραμα και πιο συγκεκριμένα από 15/03/2016 - 20/03/2016 στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Καλώς να μας έλθει! :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη βρίσκεται ΒΔ της Ζακύνθου με 15,5 μίλια και προορισμό όπως λέει Πειραιά.

----------


## avvachrist

Το βαπόρι πότε πουλήθηκε στην Adria Ferries;;;

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Δεν έχει πουληθεί το πλοίο..Ναυλωμένο είναι στην ADRIA FERRIES

----------


## avvachrist

> Δεν έχει πουληθεί το πλοίο..Ναυλωμένο είναι στην ADRIA FERRIES


Α μάλιστα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση ενημέρωση!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nομίζω ΗΤΑΝ ναυλωμένο κ πρόκειται γιά επαναπαράδοση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας του δούμε φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα σήμερα το πρωί στις 09.35 π.μ την ώρα που τα ρυμουλκά του Σπανόπουλου, το έχουν βγάλει από την δεξαμενή και σιγά-σιγά θα το πάνε δίπλα στο Superfast XI.

BRIDGE-35-21-03-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Βridge τελείωσε με τις εργασίες του και εχθές το βράδυ έφυγε για Δυρράχιο. Ήδη έχει περάσει το στενό Ελαφονήσου  και βρίσκεται κοντά στο Πόρτο Κάγιο με 15,2 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## despo

Αρα συνεχίζεται η ναύλωση στην Adria ferries και δεν αποκλείεται να μείνει στην ίδια γραμμή ολόκληρο το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Bridge αναχώρησε εχθές από το Μπάρι με προορισμό όπως λέει και το AIS του το EMPEDOCLE της Σικελίας. Αυτή την ώρα Ανατολικά από τη Σικελία με 14 μίλια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Bridge BA Από το Bari με προορισμό τον Πειραιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο, όμως άλλαξε ρότα και είναι τώρα Νότια από το Δυρράχιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενώ ήταν από χθες στη ράδα του Δυρραχίου, σήμερα μπήκε στο λιμάνι και πριν λίγο έφυγε με κατεύθυνση....Νοτιοδυτική. Για που άραγε????

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Το πλοιο πουλήθηκε και αυτή τη στιγμή κατευθύνεται προς Αίγυπτο. Εχει ήδη αφαιρεθεί απο το στόλο της European.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και απ' ότι τώρα βλέπω άλλαξε και το όνομα του σε DUBA BRIDGE και όπως ανέφερες φίλε Γιάννης Φ έχει προορισμό το PORTSAID. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και απ' ότι τώρα βλέπω άλλαξε και το όνομα του σε DUBA BRIDGE και όπως ανέφερες φίλε Γιάννης Φ έχει προορισμό το PORTSAID. Καλή συνέχεια.


Που σημαίνει ότι θα δουλέψει στον Περσικό,γιά πόσο άγνωστο.Το Αλάνγκ είναι εκεί κοντά.

----------


## Psytair

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο θα δουλεψει στον περσικο η ναυλωση του ισως διαρκεσει για χρονο

----------


## flash13

δεν ειναι ναύλωση.είναι πώληση. έχει αφαιρεθεί και από το στόλο της EUROPEAN SEAWAYS στην ιστοσελίδα της

----------


## Psytair

Για ναυλωση λεγανε αρχικα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τελευταίο σήμα του πλοίου στο AIS πριν τρεις μήνες από το Σουέζ. Έκτοτε αγνοείται η τύχη του. Εμείς ας το θυμηθούμε τον Φεβρουάριο του 2010, όταν είχε αφιχθεί στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι με τα χρώματα της Iscomar.

2010_02.jpg
_Πειραιάς - Φεβρουάριος 2010_

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα είδα και εκπέμπει το AIS του στο Σουέζ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο πέρασε το Σουέζ με προορισμό την Malaga και άφιξη εκεί στις 14/06.

----------

